# Chlorotic leaves on Aesculus hippocastanum



## Jan Kist (Jun 27, 2002)

Dear Friends,
Does anybody know if the chlorotic leaves (almost white) that you can sometimes see on the shoots on the stem of A. hippocastanum are caused by Amitrol, a triazine herbicide, or is there another explanation.

Greetings,
Jan Kist


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jun 27, 2002)

read the label on Maritrol , im not familiar with it , did you use it on something under the tree or did you get spray drift on the leaves? Herbicides with 2-4-D can injure plant tissue when in contact but can also affect trees through the roots if they are drought stressed. Does it have 2-4-D in it ?


----------



## Nickrosis (Jun 28, 2002)

Who manufactures the herbicide? I can't find anything about it. Is that how it's spelled? Maritrol?

Nickrosis


----------



## Jan Kist (Jun 28, 2002)

Sorry, I have made a mistake . it is called Amitrol not maritrol.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 1, 2002)

http://www.hort.purdue.edu/hort/products/picture_the_damage.html#2

this page states that Amitrol is a pigment inhibitor.

http://www.agcom.purdue.edu/AgCom/Pubs/WS/WS-23.html

>>4. Chlorophyll/Carotenoid Pigment Inhibitors


Vivid white new growth, sometimes tinged with pink or purple, characterize the symptoms associated with the pigment inhibitors. New growth initially appears normal except for the conspicuous lack of green and yellow pigments. Uses include,
selective weed control in soybeans and cotton, poison ivy control, general vegetation control and aquatic weed control. 

Amitrole is the only compound of this group which moves well in the symplast, however other compounds in the group show initial movement into shoot tips causing new growth to be devoid of green and yellow pigments. 

clomazone---------COMMAND
amitrole----------AMITROL-T
norflurazon-------ZORIAL/SOLICAM
fluridone---------SONAR <<

I've raised my research fees, so please send $US90 check or IMO to my office address


----------

